# Chattanooga Retriever Club



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations to Chip McEwen on his Derby WIN with Storm Flag Flying, Deuce, trained and handled by Jason Baker, of Baker Retrievers.

It was a tough field of dogs and challenging tests, from what we heard, and Deuce takes home the Blue!

It will be fun to watch this young dog as he develops!

rita


----------



## Spring (Mar 10, 2012)

Congrats to Deuce as well! I hear this one was really tough and that only a handful of dogs could finish the 3rd series so they ended it there. Just finishing seems to have been an accomplishment and we were glad to get a JAM. Well done to all those that got colors!


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

Am to water blind:
1, 3, 11, 12, 14, 19, 20, 22, 24, 31, 33, 39, 41, 42

6 scratches


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Any Q results?


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

bjoiner said:


> Any Q results?


1- Ty/Brady Collins
2- Crew/Carter Hughes
I don't remember 3/4...but think Ledford got one of them.
RJ and 2 Jams to Kuka


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

The Chattanooga Retriever Club wishes to thank our judges:

*Open judges Tommy Fairchild and Lanier Fogg *had a fantastic field and challenged every participant with great tests.
*Am judges Tommy Parrish and John Ahlstrand *were serious and fun. As a result, dogs, handlers and workers had some serious fun! Great tests and great work.
*Derby and Qual judges Bill Woodson and Brooks Gibson *made it happen. Two very strong fields of young dogs were tested thoroughly in two days. I worked both these stakes and have never enjoyed hauling stuff and throwing birds more....;-)

We also want to thank Brady Colllins and his bird techs Mitch and Buck as well as his pond design engineer Jason. These guys came ready to win and help out too....we couldn't have done it without you guys!

Congratulations to all our winners and placements! We thank all our competitors for choosing to come and run with us. It is our hope that we see all of you again the first weekend in October for our fall trial.

(sorry i can't post *accurate* results.....when i am working i can't keep up with what's going on?)

unofficial:
open
1st ledford, ms jesse kent, creekside maggie(makes fc i think?)
2nd moody, bill billups,.........(qualifies for national, i think?)
3rd ledford
4th ledford

am
1st bobby smith, jake(qualifies for nat am, i think?)
2nd glen guider,(go glen)
3rd jamie woodson
4th deb stuckey


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Which dog did Glen G get the 2nd with? Congrats Glen!


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Bridget Bodine said:


> Which dog did Glen G get the 2nd with? Congrats Glen!


Glen took the Am second with AJ. He also took a fourth in the Derby with Glory.

Glen, you are the man!


----------



## Jonathan McClendon (Oct 23, 2009)

jtfreeman said:


> Glen took the Am second with AJ. He also took a fourth in the Derby with Glory.
> 
> Glen, you are the man!


Congrats Glenn and Jennifer! It was my pleasure to have met you guys. See you soon.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

Congratulations to Deb Stukey on the AM 4th!


----------



## ReedCreek (Dec 30, 2007)

John Lash said:


> Congratulations to Deb Stukey on the AM 4th!


Huge congrats to Deb and Jackson!!!! Great job....
Also Huge congrats to Jessie Kent and Maggie and all of the Ledford team!!!!


----------



## Justin Allen (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats Brady and Deb.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Jessie Kent, Ledhead, Brady Collins and Jason Baker.


----------



## Deb Stukey (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks John, Patti and Justin. It was a blast! Jackson and I had fun.

Thanks to the judges and all the workers. And BIG congratulations to Bobby Smith for the blue and qualifying Jake for the National Amateur. Also to Glen and Jennifer for the 2nd, and Jamie and Bill for the 3rd.

In addition, more BIG congratulations to Jessie Kent and Chris Ledford on winning the Open and completing Maggie's FC!!!

- Deb


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

not yet mentioned, rita and frank jones' dog slider(jr.) put on a very impressive 2nd place performance in the derby with jason baker.
steve o'connell got third in the derby and glen guider got 4th.

i also wanted to again congratulate mitch akin on "crew's" 2nd place in the qual with carter hughes. with a qual 1st and 2nd at 26 months, that young dog had a very nice spring!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jay Dufour (Jan 19, 2003)

Yaaaay Deb !! Congrats


----------

